# Garage?



## lochsong (Mar 3, 2011)

Righto have taken on board some advice given to me in a previous thread and ordered a Leon cage which looks fabby by the way 

I also have a ferplast cage which is on this link, will not have too much plastic accessories though!! :shock: 
http://www.pet-supermarket.co.uk/produc ... HB3403.htm

Oh and I got it for £30!!!!

Question is will the mice be too cold in the garage? Or is that a stupid question!!  Our garage is linked to the kitchen and is carpeted and used as a big utility area with with the fridge, freezer and washer and dryer etc plus all the toys for the kids are stored (reasonably neatly I might add!). I have 2 sideboards in there which the mice cages can go on so they are at a nice level and honestly, I feel like I'm never out the garage most of the day so they will get loads of attention plus I'll bring them in in evenings for some playtime.

Does that sound reasonable?


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Ony one thing bothers me. The noise of the washing machine? Sounds like an okay area as long as it does`nt go like a conservatory in summer (too hot) and a freezer in winter!

Also, do you have any cats or dogs? Just thought I`d ask incase they were allowed in this area a lot. Mice can be sensitive to barking or cats peering in at them.

Congrats on the cage by the way, good choice!  The leon seems to be one of the few cages with bar spacing less than 1cm.


----------



## lochsong (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah, I wondered about the noise. :?:

The cages will be at the completey opposite end of the garage from it and if I am being really honest it isn't a massively noisey machine compared to say my Mum's or Gran's - probably because it isn't put directly onto the concrete floor but is resting on carpet so reduces some the noise.

And no it def doesn't get too warm - not conservatory like in the least - not in Ayrshire :lol:

Oh and no cats or dogs here!!!


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

You could give it a go and see how they fare. Do you have an alternitive space within the house itself though incase you find the garage is`nt suitable? Mice do love to be in a room where people are, but they do sleep throught the day so a room that`s not constantly noisy would be best. I keep my girls in my room because I spend nearly all my time in here when I`m not out or in the kitchen!


----------



## lochsong (Mar 3, 2011)

well the only other alternative room is the study which is quiet all day and usually still quiet at night. Any other room in the house is far from quiet during the day! I have 2 boys now!!  But they could go in the study i the day and be brought down once boys are in bed.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Sounds good. You could always use the study if your boys were loud during the day (as boys tend to be!)

Are you getting the two satin white females from kallan? If you are, I have their mum!  Just had her for a week, but she would`nt get on with my other two, so she`s in her own cage next door to my other cage and the girls can see and smell one another. My plan is to introduce her again once my old girls passes on. I named her Betsy and she`s a sweet wee thing. Just wish I could get all three to reside in the one cage though! :roll: :lol:


----------



## lochsong (Mar 3, 2011)

yeah I am hopefully getting those 2 from Kallan and plan to keep them seperate obviously and maybe some of the blue/burmese at a later point for the Leon hopefully! 

Very excited!!!


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about noise from a washing machine, I take my mice on holiday in a motorhome and they even play on their wheel while I'm driving. I have dogs too and the mice have never been bothered by the dogs barking. I would however keep a thermometer in the garage so you can keep an eye on the temperature in there.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Thermometer is wonderful idea! In my opinion I think mice can be comfortably kept at temps of 60 F to no more then 80 F (heat is actually worse then cold to a mouse, they are mammals like us)


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Glad to hear the two girls will be coming to you lochsong. I nearly took one of them with the mum but decided just to take mum as I really only wanted to add one other two the pair I have, but she decided she was`nt keen on Betsy so I`m keeping them apart until they can be introduced once my older female passes on. But Maisy (the mother) is a lovely little character on her own so no doubt her two daughters will be the same.


----------

